# GNOME 3.6 y problemas para actualizar el Sistema

## 2uncas

Hola

Llevo un tiempo que al intentar actualizar el sistema me aparece lo siguiente:

El sistema lo actualizo con

emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "dev-python/rdflib[python_targets_python2_6(-)?,python_targets_python2_7(-)?,-python_single_target_python2_6(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-)]".
> 
> !!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:
> ...

 

No se si tiene que ver con tener GNOME 3.6 y tener todas sus dependencias en package.accept_keywords,

Gracias .

----------

## agdg

¿Que interprete de Python tienes seleccionado?

En mi caso:

```
agd-desktop # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.7 *

  [2]   python3.2

agd-desktop # 
```

----------

## 2uncas

Pues el mismo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # eselect  python list
> 
> Available Python interpreters:
> ...

 

Gracias

----------

## quilosaq

¿Qué dice 

```
equery uses rdflib-4.0.1
```

?

----------

## 2uncas

Esto:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # equery uses rdflib-4.0.1
> 
> [ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]
> ...

 

----------

## agdg

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost ~ # equery uses rdflib-4.0.1
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Parece que en algún momento ha estado activo Python-3.2, vuelve a emerger el paquete: emerge -avql rdflib, y asegúrate que se compila con python-2.7

----------

## quilosaq

 *Quote:*   

> - + python_targets_python2_7 : Build with Python 2.7 

 Tienes que activar esta USE. Deberías hacerlo a nivel global a no ser que tengas una buena razón para lo contrario. Debes modificar la variable PYTHON_TARGETS, añadiendo  a lo que ya haya "python_2_7" (sin comillas). Publica la salida de 

```
emerge --info | grep PYTHON_TARGETS
```

 antes y después de modificar.

----------

## 2uncas

Muchas gracias,

Ahora estoy en el trabajo y no puedo luego hago.

Saludos.

----------

